
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli - jacquesm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/
======
jkuria
Did you mean this?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arturo_Benedetti_Michelangeli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arturo_Benedetti_Michelangeli)

You linked to the main page!

~~~
jacquesm
That's odd! It was a perfectly good link when I submitted it. Thank you for
the correction.

